# Ban or Not?



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi everyone I just want to ask for some clarifications, I am currently employed for 8 months already and I signed for a 2 year limited contract . Now though I am not yet decided but Im taking an option to resign and look for another job because I really dont feel comfortable dealing with the boss because of one intance that he shouted at me without any reason. I admit that I work imperfectly, who does... right? Its just so awkward that after that incident I came to apologize because I saw that he is very very angry at me because I reasoned out and ask him what I ded to make him very upset? Then today he is treating me as a hard headed person. Will I be banned if I pursue my plan to resign? please help me with this. Thank you guys


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not 100% sure but I think you will get a ban. I think you have to work there for 2 years to resign without one. Some people say during the first 6 months you might get away with resigning and not getting a ban, don't know about that but it looks like you're past that already.

There could be ways out of it, maybe if you get him to fire you then that will be different or if you find work in a Free Zone area. Unless you're in a Free Zone area now and that means no ban anyway.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

ballerlie said:


> Hi everyone I just want to ask for some clarifications, I am currently employed for 8 months already and I signed for a 2 year limited contract . Now though I am not yet decided but Im taking an option to resign and look for another job because I really dont feel comfortable dealing with the boss because of one intance that he shouted at me without any reason. I admit that I work imperfectly, who does... right? Its just so awkward that after that incident I came to apologize because I saw that he is very very angry at me because I reasoned out and ask him what I ded to make him very upset? Then today he is treating me as a hard headed person. Will I be banned if I pursue my plan to resign? please help me with this. Thank you guys


Well as per my knowledge a 6 months automatic ban will be imposed on you by Ministry of Labor, Further it depends on your employer the company can also ban you for 1 year but it depends on them. 

I think it wont be a good option to first quit a job and then start looking for a new one. Better option would be keep looking for a job you might get lucky and will find a job in a Freezone Company.


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you Moe78 now I think I really have to decide...Im scared though because Im just new here in Dubai so Im not really aware of other consequences it might cause whenever I decide to resign. To transfer and be hired in a freezone do you think is one option??or its still be the same? btw I greatly appreciate that you repliedthank you again...


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I believe that would be the nicest move I should do. I'll pray hard for me to be very lucky so I could find a freezone job thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ballerlie said:


> Yeah I believe that would be the nicest move I should do. I'll pray hard for me to be very lucky so I could find a freezone job thank you


Check you contract regarding the penalty for breaking the contract. You agreed to stay with them for two years so it could cost you to try and leave early.


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

Im new here may i ask what is freezone area?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Check you contract regarding the penalty for breaking the contract. You agreed to stay with them for two years so it could cost you to try and leave early.


If you are on a limited contract and you don't complete the two years, you will be liable to pay the company a certain amount of money. Sorry but I can't remember the calculation but I am sure RSinner posted the details not so long ago.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

theJava said:


> Im new here may i ask what is freezone area?


Explanation/List of UAE free zones


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

I signed for a 2 years limited contract, and in the contract they stated that I'll pay the cost of their expenses in applying me the visa whenever I resign. But one more thing they are paying me only through cash for (8 mos) that Im employed and other people that I came to talk with says that it should not be like that??is it true??I also dont have my labor card for they said they are still processing it.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ballerlie said:


> But one more thing they are paying me only through cash for (8 mos) that Im employed and other people that I came to talk with says that it should not be like that??is it true??


Yes, there is a system implemented by the MOL, called the WPS (wage protection system), wherein your monthly wages would be electronically transferred into the bank A/c you specify.. more info here: Wage Protection System

In short, the whole point of the system is to ensure that people are getting paid on-time.. you need to get that sorted out, but before it can happen you need to get your labor card/visa sorted out.. which brings me to.. 



ballerlie said:


> I also don't have my labor card for they said they are still processing it.


That is an issue, imo, 8 months is far too long for anyone to be 'processing' anything relating to your work permit. You need to press them to get your visa/labor card finished/sorted out as technically without the visa/labor card being processed you are not legally employed by the employer..


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

I already have my visa and immirates card only the labor card Im waiting from them, at first, I thought that labor card had been abolished as what my colleague had told me, tsk Im so naive to believe her in that sense I guess.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Wait, they're paying you in cash and you don't have a labour card? All sounds a bit fishy to me. Do you have a residency visa with the company? Or is this still 'under process' as well. Sorry to say, but it actually sounds like you're working illegally at the moment.

With regards to bans, at the end of the day, these are nothing more than a money making scheme and can be bought out for about 3-4,000 Dhs.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ballerlie said:


> I already have my visa and immirates card only the labor card Im waiting from them, at first, I thought that labor card had been abolished as what my colleague had told me, tsk Im so naive to believe her in that sense I guess.


The labor card has not been abolished.. the Emirates ID will eventually replace all the different cards (at least that's whats been going around) but at the moment, it is still the old system with a new card (the Emirates ID card) that you also need to have.. Probably your labor card just got lost in the mail/dept at work etc.. go speak with the HR/PRO people and get a new one made, can't remember exactly something like 500 odd to get it replaced... while the Emirates ID will technically prove you have legal residence/work permit, you certainly still need to have the labor card with you ..


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

yes I have the residence visa and immirates id already. And the only thing Im waiting is the labor card but their telling me that they will process it again. I actually been asking this from them for almost a month because Im surprised that the other Colleague of mine who just joined already received hers.


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

ahh, thank you very much for that, now Im aware of these things, Im just new here in Dubai, I think I really need to go read those Labor laws then. I was a bit reliant with what my colleague is telling since she stayed in Dubai for a long time.


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

This WPS covers all of the employees?private and government?Because you know Im worried about that because in my 8 months of working with my company now, my salary are paid through cash only Am I liable with this also?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically all salaries have to go through central bank before going to employees personal accounts, it's a way for the government to keep tabs on who is being paid what and to make sure things are done above board. The fact that you're being paid in cash, your company is by-passing the system.

In all honesty I personally would go and speak to someone at the Ministry of Labour and fine out exactly where you stand.


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

Om my this is so serious, and you know what they are not also giving me any pay slip at all. If I will try to go and ask assistance from the Labor about this, will they go directly to our office then investigate?coz my worries are if my company will come to know I was the one who informed the Labor then eventually they will be angry at me and worst will drag all the powers that they have to make me suffer as what I am experiencing right now with all the shouting and belittling...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I suspected as much, so if you ever needed to provide salary slips/bank statements you can't. You really need to go and speak to someone who can advise you.


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah?oh my...Im really really nervous about this, I happen to talk to our PRO just now he told me that he will try to give the Labor card by next week but still its only words...will I be jailed because of not asking for the pay slip? or not bugging them to give me one so as the labor card?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stop panicking so much. YOU haven't done anything wrong. It is your right to have pay slips, why would you get into trouble for asking for them?


----------



## ballerlie (Nov 13, 2012)

right...maybe I am just so paranoid right now...


----------

